# Princewss Jewel Ready forEaster



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Princess Jewel is ready for Eater. She was soooo good about sitting there with her "ears" on, between Mickey and Minnie, with Easter basket. Most Pyrs want no part of this kind of thing, but she didn't mind at all. Neither did our last Pyr, Sir Moose.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What a sweetie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The pictures are great, she looks so cute.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awww sweet Princess Jewel


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She looks so cute!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

She's so sweet!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless her and she looks lovely and happy!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's so cute!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy Easter sweet Jewel...:x


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Princess Jewell is one beautiful bunny!!!!!


----------



## micki.k.photo (Apr 23, 2019)

She is too cute

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone. We think she is beautiful and her fur is coming in s nice after the puppy cut the rescue to give her to get the mats out of her undercoat. She is on the floor down here by my desk as I type.


----------

